# Bushido und die RPC



## Eismann2070 (11. Februar 2010)

Moin

Ganz amüsant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAhMJEknMHA


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2010)

^^


----------



## Scharamo (11. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ^^



hammer kommentar! muss ich schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

lol ^^


----------



## Sevydos (11. Februar 2010)

Oo


----------



## Teal (12. Februar 2010)

Bushido und die RPC... Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2009 war die Veranstaltung jedenfalls *der* Hammer... Freue mich schon sehr auf dieses Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

